

DEF CON 22 – Weaponizing Your Pets – Gene Bransfield - tdicola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMNSvHswljM

======
tdicola
This is a very entertaining talk that was just released from the latest DEF
CON. The topic is how Gene turned a cat and dog into autonomous WiFi
wardriving and hacking tools. Lots of funny anecdotes and advice from someone
new to hardware hacking.

